# BSOD 0x0000007b (0x80399bb0, 0xc0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)



## abc2050 (Sep 13, 2009)

Toshiba Satellite (PSLB8U-0JD042) 
Dual booting windows vista and Ubuntu 9.04

On September the 12th 2009 at 2 am the computer did a automatic update with restart immediately after the computer went into a continuous reboot with the BSOD error 0X0000007B (0X80399BB0, 0XC0000034, 0X00000000, 0X00000000)

I can still boot into Ubuntu without any problems, just not windows.

I have tried the following things,

Last known good configuration (several times)
safe mode (several times same error)
chkdsk /r /f
Startup repair

I also tried my only three system restore points from within startup repair which resulted in another error.
---------------------------------------------------
System Restore did not complete successfully. Your
settings were not changed.

Details:

System Restore Failed due to an unspecified error.
Catastrophic failure (0x8000FFFF)
----------------------------------------------------

in some other forums people were saying to switch the SATA to compatibility mode in bios. (I tried that still to no avail.)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi and welcome to TSF this is what i found on your first error
0x0000007B: INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE
(Click to consult the online MSDN article.)
Windows lost access to the system partition or boot volume during the startup process. Typical causes: Installing incorrect device drivers when installing or upgrading storage adapter hardware, or a virus.
After You Remove or Reinstall Roxio Easy CD Creator 5 Platinum Edition {KB 811408} Win XP 
Stop 0x7B or “0x4,0,0,0” Error {KB 122926} Win NT, Win XP (on restart) 
During setup (Sysprep issue) {KB 303786} Win XP 
When You Press F6 to Load Drivers During Unattended Win XP Setup {KB 307099} Win XP 
When you restart your Win XP-based computer {KB 316401} Win XP (after replacing motherboard) 
When you start your computer from a WinPE CD-ROM or from a Server 2003 CD-ROM using a USB CD-ROM device {KB 839210} Win XP, Win Server 2003 (patch available) 
Limited OEM driver support is available with F6 during Win XP & Server 2003 setup {KB 314859} Win XP, Win Server 2003 
Error message When Starting Windows Vista After Changing SATA Mode of Boot Drive: STOP 0x0000007B INACCESSABLE_BOOT_DEVICE {KB 922976} Vista 
Error message When Installing Vista on Computer With a DELL CERC SATA 1.5/6ch RAID controller: STOP 0x0000007B {KB 928632} Vista (needs driver update) 
0x0000007C: BUGCODE_NDIS_DRIVER
0x0000007D: INSTALL_MORE_MEMORY MSDN article
found here http://aumha.org/a/stop.htm


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

When do you get the BSOD? Do you see the Windows logo at all? Do you have an installation CD or recovery partition?


----------



## abc2050 (Sep 13, 2009)

InfalliblexOne said:


> When do you get the BSOD? Do you see the Windows logo at all? Do you have an installation CD or recovery partition?


No vista logo it immediatly goes to the bsod then reboots when I select to load up vista. I do have the 120 mb vista recovery cd, but not the full installation cd I suppose I could some how aquire it if needed.


----------



## abc2050 (Sep 13, 2009)

joeten said:


> hi and welcome to TSF this is what i found on your first error
> 0x0000007B: INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE
> (Click to consult the online MSDN article.)
> Windows lost access to the system partition or boot volume during the startup process. Typical causes: Installing incorrect device drivers when installing or upgrading storage adapter hardware, or a virus.
> ...




I don't recall updating the storage adapter drivers. I did change the SATA mode in bios after the problem occured as an attempt to fix the problem, but then I immediatly changed it back as it did not resolve the problem. I also do not have a DELL CERC SATA 1.5/6ch RAID controller.

Is there any way that I can undo the automatic update and or drivers that might of been installed by using my recovery cd or Ubuntu. Keep in mind system restore is not working.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Boot from the Vista DVD - see this tutorial -

http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/204930-bootmgr-missing.html


----------

